# Introducing Ohlins-Based Coilover Suspension for the Audi TT RS!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

This Ohlins based suspension system for the 8J Audi TT RS is designed for enthusiasts participating in HPDE and track related events.

​
This kit features 36mm 'inverted' front struts and TTX36 rear dampers. This configuration is 2-way adjustable; low-speed compression (LSC) and low-speed rebound (LSR). The inverted strut design, with large working cylinder diameter provides excellent lateral support while reducing friction. The rear utilizes the TTX36 (ILX) inline damper.

A major advantage with the TTX36 inline damper is the integral reservoir that makes it very compact and easy to package. No longer is the balancing of reservoir damping ("can stack") to main piston damping required to avoid cavitation. With no reservoir valve, the internal pressure of the damper unit will be kept to a minimum. The low amount of hysteresis results in excellent short stroke/high force performance. The Ohlins TTX range of shocks require very low gas pressure which considerably improves grip without any loss of damping performance.

The kit also includes Ground Control's Front Camber/Caster Plates, which elimnate the inherent deflectio of the stock rubber strut mount while allowing for improved suspension setup.

This is by far the best suspension package that you can install in your TTRS, period!

*Features:*


Extremely Broad External Adjustment Range
Front - 20 Clicks Bump & 40 Clicks Rebound
Rear - 22 Clicks Bump & 22 Clicks Rebound
Low Internal Friction
Direct Damping Response & Low N2 Pressure
Inverted 36mm Front Strut
TTX36/ILX36 Inline Rear Damper
Easy to Access External Adjustments
Adjustment Tools Included
Includes Eibach ERS Springs
Includes Ground Control Front Camber/Caster Plates
PSi Rear Ride Height Adjusters - Allow quick adjustment and eases making spring changes!
Assembled in USA, Tested and Proof of Concept at 034Motorsport

Made in conjunction with our development partner PSi, and tested/prototyped on the 034Motorsport Audi TT RS product development vehicle.

*Please Note:* EDC Emulators are available as an option.

*Click Here to Order!*


----------

